# Share Pictures of Your Barns!



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine is tiny. 

4x12 tack room.. and thats all the space we have for hay and grain also. With 8x12 stall on left and 8x12 tractor storage on right









Bad picture but this is the outside.. This was supposed to only be a pic of Casey.. So..


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

My stables aren't the best, but ehh, they are standing and safe.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I love old barns! Please share updates with us as you do work on it Almond, I would love to see it. 

Here's some of my boring barn, it's old but not old enough to be cool lol!
(pic was of new strawberry bed and worn out fence that just got replaced :wink But the front part is the stall barn w/12 stalls, back is the indoor and also has a foaling stall in it. 















Stalls we built ourselves many years ago. 








Don't have any other pics on my pc, I have a good sized tack & feed room at the front of the stall barn and an indoor wash rack next to it.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I love old barns. I also would like updates on progress.

This is the barn where I work. We were having a party there the day the photo was taken, hence the giant beer bottle.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

aerial of our barn


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

here is the barn i board at. there are 2 of them. The lower barn (pic 1) and the upper barn(pic 2).. i keep my horse in the upper barn. The last picture is the back of the upper barn. You can see kalypso's butt inside...


----------



## Connie20088 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of barns! We started from bottom last year when we brought our horses home. Old barn, but we put 2 stalls and a tack room in there...Nothing fancy at all, and still working on making it more function..but I love it! This is a great link, gives me some good ideas


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I will share updates! We're painting it next weekend, a bit of a darker red, and are recovering all of the windows and repairing them.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is our barn that we just had built last January (the other, that had been standing for ~30 years, we lost to fire).

Some of these pictures were taken at different times so in some of them, the panels are set up differently. This is much more efficient than the old one. I don't show horses so I don't have a need for 20 box stalls. Instead, we opted for the open south side and panel horse runs. Easier to care for, easier to clean, more room for the horses to move around, etc. Plus, if we need to, we can move them, make them bigger/smaller, and arrange them however we need or want to.

This one also shows the 13x13 tack room that Dad and I built ourselves.


----------



## LAhorses (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys have cool places, makes mine look like a rundown shed!! Oh well we put it together in January so it's a work in progress.


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I love old barns. I also would like updates on progress.
> 
> This is the barn where I work. We were having a party there the day the photo was taken, hence the giant beer bottle.


Cutest barn ever!


----------



## Brittz (Apr 25, 2012)

wow all so gorgeous  Wish I had one, always loved the idea of having a barn with stalls and all. Not so common where I'm from we have so much grazing space we dont really have that kind of thing, mostly just covered pens


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Well, not too much progress on the barn yet. The windows, especially the ones in the back, are going to need a lot of TLC. The wood underneath it and some above it is rotten, so we will need to replace the windows and windowsills completely. That is why we are planning on putting less, but larger windows in, that my dad saved from a job of his.
The lady who was going to put horses on our property decided not to, her son got in a bad car accident, so she didn't have time to fence in the pasture. Instead she put them on a neighbors already fenced in pasture.
However, our pasture is growing beautiful grass! It's a bit swampy in places, but we assume that will go away a bit by summer. I'll have to get pictures later!


----------



## Sandyw (Aug 25, 2011)

*My new dream barn...!*

I just had my new barn completed last week. I am so in love with it...


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Neat pic of the inside of the barn Lotto stays at.....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pish, you want *******? I'll give you *******!

My barns, one of which is just a converted garage with fence gates for stall gates, and the other is a shed with the same type of gate. And to add a little more panache, note the old, beat up horse trailer!


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Your horsez haz satellite!!!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Adam said:


> Your horsez haz satellite!!!!


:rofl:

Actually, that's_ my_ satellite. That was the only place the installer could put it. The house is blocked by 4 big oak trees.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Awesome barns everyone! I wish I could have a new barn! haha

The lady will be putting horses on the property this weekend.. we're gonna have a meeting and then put the fence up..


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> Pish, you want *******? I'll give you *******!


I'll beat you, SR! Mine is Amish! (the last one is the hay rack my dad built himself and very proud of it  )


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think the stable looks *******.. although I must admit the hay rack does


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

At least your barn has real Dutch doors, Val. My poor horses get laughed at by the neighbor's horses, who live in a snazzy Morton barn.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

That last picture had entirely too much snow in it! *brrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

No, I think that I win the hill-billy contest  ours arent even actual stalls! Our horses all live out in the pasture, but these are our quarentine pens. There are six of them, and as you can see- we store our trackless train, tractor, and wood in it when they aren't being used XD Each 'stall' has a 15x30 foot run though, which is nice.

(its to the right and behind the girl and Sparkie)









Then theres our deck and 'tack room' which is actually just a very large shipping container that we built hooks and saddle racks onto  there a feed container in the back too, behind the playset.









Then theres our riding arena:


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

@ Kitten_Val... We have an Amish barn as well!!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I'll beat you, SR! Mine is Amish! (the last one is the hay rack my dad built himself and very proud of it  )


I love your barn! Rascal would also. The latches would be so easy for him to undo LOL


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

Definitely very fortunate to keep my quarter pony and minis here! It is an Amish modular barn. It was awesome watching them bring it in... They brought it in one half at a time on this huge trailer with lots of motorized wheels.  Once it was set and secured to the foundation, the Amish builders came out and did the roof and doors. Love it!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's mine...

It used to be 30' x 40' with 2 stalls and a run in. Well, we added another 10' off the front for 2 larger stalls and a tack room. Then added the porch part as well. We had 6 stalls in here at once, and then we didn't have 6 horses anymore so we took out the 2 larger ones and made it into a hay storage section. It works out well for us. It's not a top A rated barn but I like it and the horses love it. It used to be an ugly pale/rusty blue but my dad and I resided it last year to the hunter green to go with our "color theme" Our house is dark wooden log with a green roof. My dad had a new pole barn constructed 2 years ago and had done with green and white. And then it just looked bad with the green and blue out back so we redid the horse barn. LoL. You can see the pole barn in a few of the pictures. That's my dad's play area/workshop/paint shop/leave the women alone shop. ;-) I LOVE the big sliding doors, makes it very easy to drive through with the hay wagon.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Gorgeous stables guys!! wish this place had a barn/stables


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

It's not fancy, but it's functional. This is the barn/shelter (28x30) that we put up last year. Doing all the work ourselves, the materials cost ran just over $4000, a LOT less than having one built or getting a manufactured one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Speed Racer said:


> At least your barn has real Dutch doors, Val.


True! But isn't that the signature of Amish?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Adam said:


> That last picture had entirely too much snow in it! *brrrrrrrrrr*


Lol! It was that winter (couple years back), when Maryland beat all known records. Several feet in not time. I had to dig a path from my back door to the barn and around the barn, so I could let horses out. And then around that hay rack, so they could normally stand and eat. Lots of human labor! :wink:


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)




----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

And finally the horses...










Maya and Jewel: Mother and daughter/partners in crime 










Bob and Cherokee. with cherokee getting in trouble lol


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

This is the barn I work at. It was built in 2 months actually . It has 6 stall 13 x 13 and a tack room the same size as a stall. At the second level we have a kitchen, two rooms for the stable hands, the hay loft, one toilet and one small room with separate toilet where you can change your clothes.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Taffy Clayton said:


> I love old barns. I also would like updates on progress.
> 
> This is the barn where I work. We were having a party there the day the photo was taken, hence the giant beer bottle.


I don't believe you, I think you are all a bunch of boozers! So where is this barn located so I can board there?:wink:


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

waresbear said:


> I don't believe you, I think you are all a bunch of boozers! So where is this barn located so I can board there?:wink:


We do have good parties, and um beer is the drink of choice.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey, I'll take any of the supposed "*******" barns over my non-existent one!

My boy lives with a friend since although I have more than enough room for him and a half dozen friends, I don't have a barn yet.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

well i dont really have good pictures but you can kind of see the side of the mares stalls. we have six stalls 14x14 insiade and the same outside connected.
we also have a 144x100ft arena and a 60ft roundpen...you can sea part of the arena and the corner of the roundpen in the pic below.










We also have a storage shed with a 4 saddle rack, 8 bridle hooks and we store our grain in there. plus a hay barn that stores about 1500 60lb bales.

sorry about the pics but i have no picturs of our "barn: by itself haha.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Just got an update from my dad: Half of the pasture is fenced in! They will finish tomorrow and throughout the week add the finishing touches. The horses will move in next weekend.


----------



## WesternJake (Jan 29, 2011)

@ Damned Evans - I REALLY like that style of barn! Haven't seen one like it before, but it's nice! Definitely something that could work for if you wanted to live above your horses. 

Emily


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

WesternJake said:


> @ Damned Evans - I REALLY like that style of barn! Haven't seen one like it before, but it's nice! Definitely something that could work for if you wanted to live above your horses.
> 
> Emily


The barn was made by a person with no experience in barns, he's an architect though so he wanted something nice and quite practical. That's why the barn is a different style. The owners don't live on site, just the barn hands but you could certainly live there. It's a nice place. The best part is the heated water, heated rooms above and shower.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

*The New Barn*

:wink: Letting the girls build the barn while I supervise!!


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

Well, I just moved a month ago so here is my new (to me) barn and tack shed! We are thinking of closing in the barn and making 4 inclosed stalls with runs instead of just 2 big ones. 

The Barn:

















The tack shed:








saddle tree. Can you see the kitten?
























And the back of the tackshed, we have 2 other pairs of run just like these, one with a normal horse shed and one that still needs a shelter.








All the run are connected by this alley, one side connected to the arena that goes to the left pasture, and the other to a run that goes to the right pasture. 








Nothing fancy, but we sure love it.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

All of these look amazing!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Malice, I really like your set up! The tack shed is just too cute!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Okay, more of an update!!! I don't know if I ever told you guyss the horses were on the pasture, but they were just taken off after about a month. They ate it down relly well and didn't muck it up too bad. We mowed it, especially the buttercups and ferns, and the pasture really looks much better!!! We are also adding in supports for the barn and roof this weekend.


----------



## GoldSahara (May 4, 2010)

Dang you all. You're making me want to move pronto so I can set up my own barn the way I want it! Right now my horses are at my parents but within a year we will hopefully have enough land to move them!

I really want to create a run in set up with a tack and hay room. I prefer to leave my horses turned out 24/7 with an option to lock them in during extreme weather. A lot of great setups here to consider! My imagination is running wild


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

Subscribing for more pictures! We're looking into a new place with half a barn. I will be fixing it up like mad for a while. I will post pictures up if I find out we get it on monday


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's some pictures of my daughter's barn and pasture. We have miles of gorgeous trail - now if we could just find some flat land to put in an arena!!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

:0 That's gorgeous! We're still working on that original barn in the first post- We're adding in structural supports to help with the snow loads and will be painting it red very soon (We already have the paint). My dad is also working on fixing the windows in the dairy...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

customcanines love it!


----------



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

Took a quick pic w/ my cell today - I have a three stall barn with in and outs for all three of my boys. You can see two of them munching away on the two sides


----------



## Hawksnest Farm (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is an aerial shot of my property - I love it here. You can see I have a 1/2 acre riding ring behind the barn, my house is set up front. My whole property is down a dirt road set on the edge of over 250 acres of State Park with hours and hours of trails to ride on. It's heaven!


----------

